# ¿ Cómo funciona el sensor - modulo IMU 6050 ?



## homer32 (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola, 
mi pregunta es la siguiente tengo un modulo IMU 6050 (acelerometro de 3 ejes + gyroscopio 3 ejes), y quiero saber como conectarlo y poder medir sus datos, mediante un microcontrolador?
y presentarlos en una pantallla LCD.
basicamente es un inclinometro.

La intención es utilizar un atmega32 que ya lo tengo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 21, 2013)

Los temas que tenés que buscar en google para orientarte:

- Sistemas de navegación inercial.
- La hoja de datos de los sensores que componen el IMU.
- Alguna librería básica, es cuestión de que la busques para arduino y la adaptes a AVRGCC. Incluso podrías programar el sistema directamente con arduino y ahorrarte el dolor de cabeza de migrar las librerías.
- Como usar las pantallas LCD....hay 1.000.000 de tutoriales.
- Si sabés de matemáticas y física, buscá sobre el funcionamiento de filtros Kalman..muy útiles para integrar acelerómetros con giroscopios y demás sensores del IMU.

Saludos !


----------

